# Is this a tool?



## mcjo tech (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this forum

I am curious about your definition of what we consider to be a tool in our industry.

Does a tool only mean to some to be a instrument or device we use to test and repair a unit?

Or do some of you think the definition of a tool goes farther then that?

For example do you consider your GPS device like Meggellan a tool?

How about your flat rate book?

Just thought it might be interesting to get some insight about how you feel regarding "Tools" and what you use that may not fall under the basic tool definition.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Don't consider my FR book a tool, nor my GPS.


----------



## mcjo tech (Feb 13, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Don't consider my FR book a tool, nor my GPS.


I understand and many feel the same way.

For myself I consider anything that makes me more effecient and helps me perform my job tasks to be a tool.

My job tasks include locating and driving to customers house, billing the appropriate amount and coding it properly on Work Orders etc so I consider my GPS and flat rate book "tools".

I guess it really isn't important but thought it might make for some interesting viewpoints.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The computer I use/used to make my FR book is a tool.

I don't consider a map a tool, so I don't consider my GPS a tool.


----------



## wicat3 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the gps/map is a tool but not a tool needed to do the job. Would It be an issue not to be able to use my gps or a map probbly not but they are very helpful in getting to a place quick. I think tools are what you use on the job and to fix things.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Each person has it's own definition of what a tool really is for them.


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess a tool is anything that helps get a job done.... if I needed to drive in a nail and I grabbed a rock to bang in the nail... I guess it was a "tool". 

But in our trade we require tech to own basic hand tools, a drill etc. we furnish gps, phone, vac pumps etc.


----------



## jennewhite (Jan 25, 2015)

According to me a device is especially one that held in the hand, used to perform a particular work function and i don't think that flat rate book is a tool.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

yes,sure


----------

